# Is Urban Decay a good company?



## Kalifa (Jan 12, 2017)

I read this article on Urban Decay and I am wondering if anyone here used their products so I know if I should buy from them.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 13, 2017)

(Had originally moved this to Cosmetics Discussion but then moved it to Recommendations instead. It might better suit here.)

There are several here who use UD. Thread here...
General Urban Decay Discussion


----------

